# Frog, duck, snake, tree, urban sunset



## Sheri (Jul 21, 2006)

Kinda boring... but I needed to start a new thread here!


----------



## David_F (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice pics, Sheri.  That sunset is amazing!


----------



## Arietans (Jul 21, 2006)

Great pictures

Awesome timing with the sunset


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 29, 2006)

Very good pix! The duck and the sunset are my favorites!


----------



## Tarantula (Aug 7, 2006)

Very nice!

I have been bitten by one of those ducks once.. maybe I shall write about it in the "Bite report" section incase someone else get bitten.


----------



## Vys (Aug 7, 2006)

Barring the duck's doped up expression, I really like that picture. That tilted view of the water's surface reflecting yelllow and green foliage..

The sunset one is also pretty. There doesn't appear to be a whole lot of noise; do tell what camera/iso/whether tripod?


----------



## Sheri (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank you all. 

The sunset was taken from the car, through the front window, while I was driving on an auto setting with a fuji E510. 

If I had tried anything fancy, I surely would have screwed it up, I think!


----------

